

Neil deGrasse Tyson selects the 8 Books every Intelligent Person should read - nnain
http://www.brainpickings.org/2014/12/29/neil-degrasse-tyson-reading-list/

======
V-2
While I'm an atheist myself, if your main reason for reading Bible is "to
learn that it’s easier to be told by others what to think and believe than it
is to think for yourself", perhaps you're not as intelligent as you fancy
yourself to be

